# Hydrofarm Ebb & Flow ?



## budz4me (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey guys I just recently purchased an 8 gallon ebb and flow system from hydrofarm.

I have a millions questions, as I have never done hydro b4...but the first I need answers to is how many plants could i grow in just an 8 gallon reservoir? It has room for up to 9 pots, but I was thinking of doing like 4-6 plants. The reservoir is only about 10" deep, if that.

I have perused some threads where the root-balls in some of your guys DWC setups are masive, I dont even think one of those would fit in this thing.

Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2015)

10" is plenty of root space for DWC. how many plants depends on your room size, haw many squared feet and height and what is the light to be used?


----------



## budz4me (Apr 8, 2015)

I got the room size and lighting down to a tee, as I have had several good grows with soil.

My concern was with the root space with an ebb and flow....I am not doing DWC...I was just comparing the rootballs I saw in the forums to what I have with this setup.

I have doubts that the roots will have enough room to grow in shared space that small

Of course allow for alot of ignorance on my part.....hydro seems so damned daunting a task compared to soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

I love Hydro,,but i have never done Ebb and Flow,,,just DWC. I would think the roots would just spread out when they hit bottom And if the plants arnt to close i would think it would be fine. I wouldnt do more then 4 though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you link the unit you have?  

An 8 gal res does not seem big enough for 9 plants.  I have better luck running DWC than ebb and flow, so that is what I do.  But I had a 10 gal res for 4 plants and it was not too big by any means.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Can you link the unit you have?
> 
> An 8 gal res does not seem big enough for 9 plants.  I have better luck running DWC than ebb and flow, so that is what I do.  But I had a 10 gal res for 4 plants and it was not too big by any means.




Hey THG! long time no post (for me anyways) Ive been off the wagon, or on it I guess depending on your POV lol. Good to be back here.

https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/MGSYS

Obviously you know what to do with the "xxx"''s

I was planning on 4-6 total plants. One in each corner...then one or two in the middle


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

Good to see you, too!  We now post direct links, so I am going to change it to a direct link and then get back to you.

How big is your space?


----------



## budz4me (Apr 10, 2015)

The room is 10'x10'x7.5'(H) 

I can either use the room or the tent in the room which is 2x4x5.

I have more than enough light and venting for both btw.

I have roughly 500k worth of lumens if I need to use it...Id rather not due to the electric bill lol, but its there if I need it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this the system?  The Mega Garden "Ebb & Flow System in a 22" x 22" x 10" size garden"  https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/MGSYS

I am hoping that is not the system you purchased as it is poorly suited for cannabis. A 22" x 22" system will most likely not do well with more than 2 plants in it.

How much light do you have?  That determines how large your space can be.  A 10 x 10' space would take about 4000w to adequately light and a large exhaust fan to keep cool.  So, what size light do you have or are planning to sue and we can help you with tent size.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

I have to agree with THG,,after looking at the rez,,,i wouldnt grow More then one plant in it. It looks like something made for small vegetables.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Is this the system?  The Mega Garden "Ebb & Flow System in a 22" x 22" x 10" size garden"  https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/MGSYS
> 
> I am hoping that is not the system you purchased as it is poorly suited for cannabis. A 22" x 22" system will most likely not do well with more than 2 plants in it.
> 
> How much light do you have?  That determines how large your space can be.  A 10 x 10' space would take about 4000w to adequately light and a large exhaust fan to keep cool.  So, what size light do you have or are planning to sue and we can help you with tent size.



That is what I bought. I dont think you saw my earlier post....light and ventilation is not an issue remember HVAC is my deal. Bummer, I can return it if need be.  



WeedHopper said:


> I have to agree with THG,,after looking at the rez,,,i wouldnt grow More then one plant in it. It looks like something made for small vegetables.



Yeah, damn. 1 sure as hell aint gonna be enough for me lmao.

So that being said...any suggestions? Other than soil? I have no issue with growing in soil, I was just trying something new and thought hydro would be a good goto.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd suggest my DWC diy I have up here on the forums, but PJ may come by and smite me!!!  :rofl:  

My method is cheap and relatively simple IMO. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2015)

DGF did an excellent tutorial on DWC totes.  However, I would advise running smaller totes or buckets, say 5-10 gal.

Since you can, I advise returning the unit you bought.  When starting out on a new venture, it is always a good idea to run proposed purchases by the good people here.  That is more suited to a very small herb garden or something like that.  You could never hope to run 9 cannabis plants in that.

Lighting is always an issue.  Knowing HVAC is an advantage for ventilation, but can also be a hindrance.  HVAC guys usually want to set their rooms up like houses, but the principal is different.  But back to lighting....What can you afford/are willing to buy?  This determines a whole lot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2015)

5 gallon DWC setups are easy as pie to make. THG got me started with DWC in 2008,,and i loved growing DWC.  There are several DIYs on this. Let me see what i can find with pics for ya. Maybe someone else can find ya a DIY on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ts0iaPRuPjM

Here is one,,but there are many.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2015)

budz4me said:


> The room is 10'x10'x7.5'(H)
> 
> I can either use the room or the tent in the room which is 2x4x5.
> 
> ...


 
Just read this and need clarification.  You cannot possible have 500,000 lumens.  Do you mean that you have 5 1000W lights?


----------



## budz4me (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'd suggest my DWC diy I have up here on the forums, but PJ may come by and smite me!!!  :rofl:
> 
> My method is cheap and relatively simple IMO. :aok:



I read your DIY DGF, very good read, ty for that. I will most likely switch to that.

THG,  I have 6 hoods total....5 of which are fit with 2 600w bulbs (about  48-86k lumens each depending on if I use the MH or HPS bulbs) 

Then I have a 400W cooltube that runs about 45k lumens for my vegging. I do have a few 1000W bulbs as well, but I have never used them, I need to run another line from my breaker panel to do that, and im lazy.

Hopper: thanks as always I checked out that link, I did make a huge mistake by not consulting here first.....I can be an impulse buyer sometimes....this time (as most times) it bit me in the rear.

I really appreciate all of you guys for the help......I cant believe I have been MIA from this site for so long.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, welcome back.. officially :aok:


----------



## budz4me (Apr 12, 2015)

well, the grow store guy wont take the ebb&flow unit back because its open.

Hydrofarm said I could return it to them, but pay shipping....which is about a 1/3 of the cost of the darn thing.

What to do what to do? Either way I am currently setting up DGF's DIY DWC setup right after I stop posting here.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

budz4me said:


> well, the grow store guy wont take the ebb&flow unit back because its open.
> 
> Hydrofarm said I could return it to them, but pay shipping....which is about a 1/3 of the cost of the darn thing.
> 
> What to do what to do? Either way I am currently setting up DGF's DIY DWC setup right after I stop posting here.



You can try to sell it on eBay and recoup some money. Or, use it as a little veg bin of some sort? 

Rough 

Also, good luck on the totes. :aok:


----------



## budz4me (Apr 12, 2015)

DGF; I know you use the 18g totes, what if I want to use the 10g totes to try to squeeze one more in the tent? 

I can fit 3 with 18g ones, more than likely 4 with the 10g ones.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh sure, you can do 10gal. Only thing is less nutrient solution to work with, but 10gal is still perfectly fine :aok:


----------



## budz4me (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh sure, you can do 10gal. Only thing is less nutrient solution to work with, but 10gal is still perfectly fine :aok:




SWEET TY!!!!:headbang:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2015)

If you are in a 2 x 4 tent like you mentioned, even 10 gal totes are quite large...how big are they that you can get 4 in your space?  Mine are 21 x 16 and I would only get 3 in my 2 x 4 space.  Squeezing one more plant into a smaller space does not usually give you more bud.  Overcrowded plants do produce less than spaces where the plants are not 'squeezed" in.  I am thinking that 4 plants in that space start to finish are going to be overcrowded unless you are growing a smaller indica strain.


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2015)

if you are starting from seeds and will flower them in there, then 4 plants would be overcrowded imo. i am able to do 6-7 small clones in that space but as THG mentioned, this doesn't give more bud, i just do it occasionally when my timing is off and i have to begin flowering. otherwise, it is better and easier to grow fewer bigger plants.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are in a 2 x 4 tent like you mentioned, even 10 gal totes are quite large...how big are they that you can get 4 in your space? Mine are 21 x 16 and I would only get 3 in my 2 x 4 space. Squeezing one more plant into a smaller space does not usually give you more bud. Overcrowded plants do produce less than spaces where the plants are not 'squeezed" in. I am thinking that 4 plants in that space start to finish are going to be overcrowded unless you are growing a smaller indica strain.


 


zem said:


> if you are starting from seeds and will flower them in there, then 4 plants would be overcrowded imo. i am able to do 6-7 small clones in that space but as THG mentioned, this doesn't give more bud, i just do it occasionally when my timing is off and i have to begin flowering. otherwise, it is better and easier to grow fewer bigger plants.


 

That 2 x 4 mentioned is now a vegging area. I have got a new 3 x 5 x 7 tent for flower which is what I am putting those 10g totes in.

And yeah that kit was a waist of money for what I am doing.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 26, 2015)

Funny, I now have a 4x4x80" tent to use......probably gonna ditch the 2x4x5 and use the 3x5x7 for veg now.....maybe use the 2x4 for cloning, etc


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Or use the 2x4 for drying your bud?


----------



## budz4me (Apr 28, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Or use the 2x4 for drying your bud?



true i could always use the veg tent to keep few clones/seedlings


----------

